# Journal...kinda



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

Well I kind of all ready have a journal (It's a blog) and I just wanted to invite you guys to check it out! It's all about my beautiful filly Scarlett and things that go on out here every day! Thanks for looking!
About Scarlett - The Life of Miss Scarlett and Tara


----------



## Serenity616 (Oct 6, 2012)

What a great idea & a beautiful filly!  Will have to come back and keep checking it out!


----------

